# dog run for motorhome



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi all we have a dog run type thingy  it came with our hobby it's the full length of the van + the width + 2 meter high its a nice bit of kit plus it's blue in colour as I have snapped the key in the garage door I can't get in  I don't know the name of it as I wish to find out how to erect it ime sure there will be something on youtube :roll: but no luck looked on google but can't find anything 
do any of you on here own a dog run ?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds interesting

If you ever get the door open post more  

Aldra


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

when I get in the garage I will have a look there must be a name on it somewhere it also has a gate it's made out of strong canvas


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it sounds like these.

http://www.coveva.co.uk/windbreaks.html/

Saw one on a campsite recently and they look great.


----------



## sunseekers (Apr 20, 2010)

hi found it

www.windbreakleisure.co.uk/


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nearly as expensive as a motorhome!

Derek


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Our motorhome came with an 8 metre Fiamma Safari Room. So far not tried to erect it. Mainly as we've only stayed a maximum of two nights in any one place.

I had a friend who had the coveva windbreak. Seemed to do the job for some big Irish Wolfhounds. Not sure how effective it would be if the dogs really wanted to get out.

Must get the Safari Room up some day.

:wink:


----------

